# iPad Prices - US, UK, UAE



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

I am looking to buy an iPad (new to the whole tech thing as I am a complete luddite). Where will I get better value for money - here, the US or UK. I have a friend in the UK who travels to the USA and here with his work. 

I know I can buy on Amazon and then shop and ship but I hate buying big ticket items unseen and then having the faff of trying to return something faulty. Am I better buying from an Apple Store which 'should' give me warranty peace of mind? 

Are iPad's even the way to go, or should I look at another tablet - I want it for surfing the net, skype and taking pictures - not to do work or intricate word/excel docs. All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Allow me to answer this question in two parts:

Part 1: Where to buy? In my experience, barring any special once in a year sales that retailers might have, prices of laptops, tablets and modern phones are always more here (UAE) than the US. So if at all possible buy US. Most of the major manufacturers now offer global warranties, just register your equipment with them once bought. 

Part 2: When it comes to what you want to buy, for the purposes you mentioned, the ipad, google nexus 7(smaller 7"/newer) and asus tablets would work fine, the cameras on them are pretty much the same and all are equally awkward when taking them lol. But I would actually hold off buying any new tablet in the next couple of months. Apple is due to announce a newer version of the Ipad in September, see what they come out with and how it changes the market.


----------



## ynatt869 (Jan 23, 2012)

oxfordgirl said:


> I am looking to buy an iPad (new to the whole tech thing as I am a complete luddite). Where will I get better value for money - here, the US or UK. I have a friend in the UK who travels to the USA and here with his work.
> 
> I know I can buy on Amazon and then shop and ship but I hate buying big ticket items unseen and then having the faff of trying to return something faulty. Am I better buying from an Apple Store which 'should' give me warranty peace of mind?
> 
> Are iPad's even the way to go, or should I look at another tablet - I want it for surfing the net, skype and taking pictures - not to do work or intricate word/excel docs. All suggestions gratefully received.


Well to answer your first question, i would say that now its not that much a big difference in price of iPads, iPods etc.
You can compare online store of apple.com/ae with apple.com.
$499 iPad on US apple store is Dhs 1999 on UAE store.
One year warranty is almost a norm for apple products.

I believe yeah iPad is the way to go.
iPad is way ahead of many other tablets, ofcourse followed closely by samsung [but samsung did nothing better except copying apple products].
So it does make sense to go with original.
I've been using iPad for almost 2 years.
Presently using New iPad for almost same purposes mentioned by you.
Now i rarely open my laptop at home for net surfing, skype, emails etc.


----------



## falcon11 (Jul 20, 2012)

1) Price wise US / UAE will work out cheaper than UK (I just recently done a comparison on the new iPad).

2) I love the iPad and while other tablets will do the same things I doubt it will be quite as good. Very easy to use if you mention you are new to this technology. Individual preference though.

Word of warning - if you buy an iPad in UAE you will not have Skype on it & will not be able to install it. All models registered in UAE are restricted!


----------



## ynatt869 (Jan 23, 2012)

falcon11 said:


> Word of warning - if you buy an iPad in UAE you will not have Skype on it & will not be able to install it. All models registered in UAE are restricted!


I assume you are talking about Facetime [not Skype].
Skype can be easily installed & used on iPad, iPod etc.

Place i went for my new iPad was Computer plaza in Al ain centre [Bur dubai].
Many shops sell apple products but there is a new shop in back corner which looks most professional. 
Advantage of buying iPad from this place is that Facetime is there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

falcon11 said:


> 1) Price wise US / UAE will work out cheaper than UK (I just recently done a comparison on the new iPad).
> 
> 2) I love the iPad and while other tablets will do the same things I doubt it will be quite as good. Very easy to use if you mention you are new to this technology. Individual preference though.
> 
> Word of warning - if you buy an iPad in UAE you will not have Skype on it & will not be able to install it. All models registered in UAE are restricted!



Thanks for the Skype warning. Is that why I can't download Spotify and get music from Amazon?


----------



## falcon11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry, correction - I did mean Facetime. As ynatt says mentions, Skype will be fine but you wont have Facetime on a UAE device.

The problem with working and posting at the same time! They do say blokes can't do two things at once.


----------



## falcon11 (Jul 20, 2012)

I already had Spotify and it was ok but it could be the problem, you will find quite a few website restrictions here.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

oxfordgirl said:


> Thanks for the Skype warning. Is that why I can't download Spotify and get music from Amazon?


i use spotify. granted it was downloaded before i came.


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

I love my iPad, use it for all surfing, email and watching telly. The FaceTime is just fantastic too, my 76 year old mum uses hers all the time. I have just bought on from jadapado which someone on here recommended, for my husband and it was delivered in less than 3 hours on a Saturday. It has FaceTime. I bought a 16gb ipad2 for 1599 aed. Stalls in the mall of emirates have them with FaceTime too, but don't believe everyone as I had to take one back! I don't think I need an iPad3.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

The warranty on foreign ipads is very limited here in the UAE. Tried to get service for my US ipad and they didnt want to so it


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Still love my iPad - have used the other ones as well samsung galaxy tab and bb playbook - though their cameras etc are great Apple iPad rules due to so many apps and aesthetics! I would recommend just hanging in there for a few weeks as the new iPad mini might be released due to so many recent online leaks. for price comparisons for each country look thru each of their respective apple online stores as UAE also has an Apple Online shop

Thanks


----------

